# Algae Control...



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Would like some advice on controlling green and brown algae. I seemed to get the brown algae somewhat under control then green algae started in and not real sure what causes brown vs green and what would be the best way to control it in a 10 Gal tank with both fish and plants.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Kasie said:


> Would like some advice on controlling green and brown algae. I seemed to get the brown algae somewhat under control then green algae started in and not real sure what causes brown vs green and what would be the best way to control it in a 10 Gal tank with both fish and plants.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hello K...

The best control I've found is putting "Ramshorn" snails into the tank. This species will eat all forms of algae as well as any decaying plant and fish material. I've had them in my planted tanks for several years and have no visible algae in my tanks.

Have never noticed the snails eating my healthy plants, so that's a bonus.

B


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A little algae is normal but if it is out of control see if you can work out the root cause. A cycling tank, too much light, the light left on for too long in a day and being overstocked or too few water changes (high nitrates) are common causes. Does the brown algae look like spots of rust, if so it is common in newer aquariums (to do with excess silicates) and usually goes away on it's own after a month or two.


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I will see if I can determin the root cause... The tank is probably 6-9 mo old. same fish and was doing good for awhile. I have had to move it as sunlight kept affecting it and that is when the brown algae began... that has slowed down and is alot better. The green algae is the one that I really need to figure out the root casue yet. Again thanks for the help.
I have just purchased a ramshorn snail and we will see if he helps correct the issue while I track down its cause.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Light control is the only "real" way to control algae. You need to play around with the light and get the timing right to where the plants are unaffected, but the algae stays away. It's about finding a balance, not adding things to your tank to control the problem for you...whether it be algae eating critters or algaecides.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I do think balance is the key, of which light one of the biggest factors, but I believe that sometimes critters like snails and shrimp can help add to the balance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They definitely can have their part, but you can't look at something like that as a form of treatment so to speak to get to the balance point. These things work best if they were part of the picture to begin with. Not the best thing as an afterthought when things have gone the way you don't want - in the way of algae anyway.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kasie said:


> Would like some advice on controlling green and brown algae. I seemed to get the brown algae somewhat under control then green algae started in and not real sure what causes brown vs green and what would be the best way to control it in a 10 Gal tank with both fish and plants.
> 
> Thanks for the help.




If you have lotsa anachairs, vals, wistera and they are growing and healthy you should not have much if any algae. If you don't have those plants you might want to add 2-3 bunches of anacharis.

Once you have enough fast growing plants I would kill the lights and suspend feeding until the algae dies off. Then resume with less lighting and feeding so the plants and fish thrive but the alage does not come back.

Once you find the feeding and lighting (usually less then you think) which keeps the plants in control then algae should be much less of a problem or no problem at all.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plants will not dictate whether or not you get algae. They also do not compete for nutrients.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Again I think plants are part of the balance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No argument there.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Plants will not dictate whether or not you get algae. They also do not compete for nutrients.


Would you mind explaining this?

I thought both plants and algae were forms of plant life that needs ammonia/nitrates, phosphates, potassium, light, and carbon dioxide plus some minor nutrients as well.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What part needs to be explained? Plants don't dictate whether or not I get algae? I can have no algae in a non-planted tank. The fact you have plants or what type/quantity will not dictate whether not you get algae.

The idea that if you have certain fast-growing plants in tanks will eat up the nutrients faster and keep algae from forming is outdated thinking. How is it possible that tanks where people are "purposely" putting the nutirents in have no algae? How much nutrients do you believe algae needs to grow? It grows on the outside surface of one of my windows in my house - how much is that algae getting when it only gets a tad of mositure? A single-cell organism requires very little to survive I would suspect.

Forget what knowledge you think you have and go read something that is post 2005 or even later. Go to Tom Barr's website and join his forum and post this info Aquarium Plants - Barr Report - Subscribe to the Barr Report or go to The Planted Tank and post it there www.plantedtank.net...see what you get.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> What part needs to be explained? Plants don't dictate whether or not I get algae? I can have no algae in a non-planted tank. The fact you have plants or what type/quantity will not dictate whether not you get algae.
> 
> The idea that if you have certain fast-growing plants in tanks will eat up the nutrients faster and keep algae from forming is outdated thinking. How is it possible that tanks where people are "purposely" putting the nutirents in have no algae? How much nutrients do you believe algae needs to grow? It grows on the outside surface of one of my windows in my house - how much is that algae getting when it only gets a tad of mositure? A single-cell organism requires very little to survive I would suspect.
> 
> Forget what knowledge you think you have and go read something that is post 2005 or even later. Go to Tom Barr's website and join his forum and post this info Aquarium Plants - Barr Report - Subscribe to the Barr Report or go to The Planted Tank and post it there www.plantedtank.net...see what you get.


Thanks for your response.

and yes you can have algae with plants and no algae with no plants.

So you are absolutely correct that plants do not absolutely dictate if you have algae or not.


My point is that it is much easier to have no or little algae if you have plants and balance out the tank so the plants are consuming the nutrients.

I don't remember the laws of nature changing that in 2005.

but that's just me and my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The point you mention is not the point you made in the preceeding. My statement was more to clarify yours. Something needed more often, than not. 

Plants other than Anacharis, Vals, and Wisteria can be used to balance out a tank. All of which could already be in this tank if you would have asked.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

JRman - I'm not a plant guy. I have a certain curiosity about brown algae though, as I get it with my soft water supply after never seeing it in my old harder water supply. It seems to grow almost independent of light, indeed, it seems to like dimmer tanks. it isn't a problem as a few minutes with a razor blades every 2 weeks or so clears it, but I have wondered about this stuff.

Any pointers on what I would look up if I wanted to learn more?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

navigator black said:


> JRman - I'm not a plant guy. I have a certain curiosity about brown algae though, as I get it with my soft water supply after never seeing it in my old harder water supply. It seems to grow almost independent of light, indeed, it seems to like dimmer tanks. it isn't a problem as a few minutes with a razor blades every 2 weeks or so clears it, but I have wondered about this stuff.
> 
> Any pointers on what I would look up if I wanted to learn more?


Brown algae can be diatoms which require silicates and nitrates. As a new tank matures the silicates from sand and decorations (and even sometimes water change water) are used up and not added by food and other things. Then the algae turns to green.

It can also be a cyano like algae which can fix nitrogen gas and phosphates in the water column and therefore does not need ammonia/nitrates.

Either can be controlled by killing the lights and stopping all feeding until the algae dies off. Returning nutrients for plants if you have them or other algaes if you don't. 

then by varing the lighting and feeding the browns should stay away while the plants thrive.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brown algae can be harder op control, IMO. It doesn't turn to green algae. Diatoms can take a long time to go away, if that is what it is. I got it for nearly 18 months before it finally started to go away and not show much. Regular brown algae can show from even a lack of light.

Cyano is not an algae, but rather a bacteria. Killing the lights should be an extreme case where you have just lost total control of the tank and it is completely run over with algae. Doing a blackout every time algae shows up makes no sense at all. Control the light and you control the algae - a reset is very rarely needed.

Everyone says reduce feeding to reduce phosphates and your algae reduces. In theory it makes sense. Just how much phosphates do people really think algae needs? I dose phosphates in my tanks every other day and test out at 10ppm and algae is not an issue for me. It is more about a balance of N, P, K, and other nutrients, not the abolition of.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nerite snails go crazy for the Diatom type brown algae, several of them can clear a tank of it at surprising speed. I find myself wishing I could grow more of the stuff!


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and information you all provided. With more frequent water changes and a couple of snails it is clearing up nicely... working on getting a better routine down for feeding and lighting as well. 

thanks again


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

good to know it's working out.


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Below are a just a few links... Besides asking the people on the forum here I also google my questions and read up on it that way. However doing this can create confusion as people in general have different opinions and can conflict sometimes depending on the question.

Brown Algae - Causes and Cures for Brown Algae
Algae control in the aquarium


----------

